# check out what i've been making



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi look at what i've been up to :lol:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Oooooh very nice!!! I especially love the bed!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow great job!


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

wow millie!
i loved the bed!! 
did you really make them?!
the little white t shirt looks very well done!
XxXxXx


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

yep i made them all i'm quit good on the sewing machine if i don't mind saying so my self ( god i just gave my self a big head ) :shock: :lol:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are really cute. Have you ever made her anything with Nascar on it? I'm a big Jeff Gordon fan. He's almost as cute as my Moco! He has those same brown eyes.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

no nothing with nascar on it .
I have a embroidery machine which could do it if i won't to that's haw i did her blanket with her name on it .


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great job , they all look lovely :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Love the clothes but the bed especially. :shock:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow kel your so talented  that bloody brilliant!!!!

romeo says hey to millie!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

the bed is brilliant awww you should so make those and sell them im sooo loving it


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

fantastic stuff  well done , you should be proud 8)


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

an embrodery machine is really good. I just thought that you had a lot of free time. Those cloths are great.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are so cool... I wish I knew how to make a sweater like that pink one.... I keep tryin to talk Amanda in to making one for me but she says She doesn't know how to make the collar part and the holes for the arms...


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I love the bed!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi gadget's mom :wave: 
I could try and show you how to make one if you would like can you knit ???


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Your so talented!! They are great!!!


----------

